
Show HN: A Sonic Tribute to the Blade Runner Movie and Vangelis - audiosampling
https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/november2019SoundscapeGenerator.php
======
audiosampling
Iconic movie Blade Runner (1984) takes place in a dystopian future which was
imagined to have happened by November 2019. So, I had the plan to come with a
sonic tribute on that date. And here we are. You can play with the varied
tracks - even animate the sliders. Among others, you will be able to recreate
the mood of the opening scene in the original movie, and classic Vangelis
moods. As the different stems loop with different timings, the whole creates
ever changing variations. The iconic Yamaha CS-80 sounds have been recreated
using the modern Moog One - an all-analog synthesiser too. This soundscape
goes really low in frequency, good headphones or a subwoofer, are highly
recommended. Enjoy!

~~~
dv_dt
For Blade Runner 2049 the sound/music crew located an original CS-80 to
compose portions of sound for the sequel.

------
buboard
Great background for the whole of November 2019!

The CS80 is entirely too thin though hehe - but then again it s hard to
replicate

~~~
audiosampling
I wish I had access to a CS-80! Tough I understand what you mean, the thinning
is also due to EQing, as each slider must provide room for the others in the
mix (so they each are equalized, similar to mastering). So, it was deliberate
from me. The middle slider, for example, is anything but thin :
[https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/november2019SoundscapeGene...](https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/november2019SoundscapeGenerator.php?l=08202529692725211406&m=&d=0)

